# interesting newscast tonight



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

On the news tonight was a segment where they interviewed a vet and a couple of raw feeders.

The vet said he recommended raw only to sick dogs but never to healthy ones. His theory is that since dogs shed bacteria (salmonella and e. Coli were mentioned) and people often sleep with their dogs, it could make them sick. I sleep with Sargeant and it had me thinking...

Oh! And I don't know if the raw feeder with the shepherds is a member. Here, but I swear I have seen her posts on craigslist!

I am on my phone now but will see if I can post the segment here.


Any thoughts?


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

The boys both sleep on our bed and neither me or the OH have got sick from it!


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, I don't know much about dogs shedding bacteria, but I do know that I have had raw fed dogs sleeping in my bed for at least 3 years now. I have never gotten sick from them. In fact, I used to get sick all the time before I started feeding Treasure a raw diet. I don't get sick nearly as often now. I wonder what that means?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Here is the link to a transcript of the news segment (no video, sorry).


Is The Raw Diet Good For Your Pets? « CBS Pittsburgh


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol did he forget that kibble fed animals shed bacteria as well?


----------



## Amys4304 (Nov 17, 2012)

Only to sick dogs? If it can heal a sick dog, imagine what it could do to a healthy dog.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

Um... humans shed bacteria too-- hence the need to disinfect the surfaces of exercise equipment at the local gym-- maybe *humans* should stop sleeping together! :tape:


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

Wonder how many hospitalizations this year were linked to commercial food compared to raw feeding? Bet the CDC will not release those figures.

Also love the 1000s of years the digestive system has changed.. How long has commercial food been around? Did dogs not eat prior to that?


----------



## kelii (Aug 18, 2012)

What about when dogs walk outside and come inside with dirty feet then jump on your bed? or when cats come out of the litter box and walk all over everything? Why is no one concerned about that?


----------



## kelii (Aug 18, 2012)

doggoblin said:


> Wonder how many hospitalizations this year were linked to commercial food compared to raw feeding? Bet the CDC will not release those figures.
> 
> Also love the 1000s of years the digestive system has changed.. How long has commercial food been around? Did dogs not eat prior to that?


I got into a discussion with my mom about what her dogs used to eat because she got angry at me for feeding my dogs raw. Back in the day her dogs would get the cheap food from the feed store, table scraps (healthy ones because back then people ate real food). They would also catch and eat rabbits, and have bones from the butcher. How can she argue with me after the last part?? Now she's a huge pedigree and Cesar dog fan BTW.


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

kelii said:


> Why is no one concerned about that?.....
> Now she's a huge pedigree and Cesar dog fan BTW.


People like vets are not concerned as it doesn't impact a multimillion/billion industry which funds their upper echelons.

It's always amazing how gullible we are when it comes to advertising. I know researching raw feeding led me to question a lot, not specifically about dogs and dog food.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Honestly, I think some people just NEED something to worry about. We've raw fed for over 3 years, have multiple dogs (5-7 at any given time) and somehow we're all still alive. 
Considering I don't snack on dog feces, I'm not concerned. Also, kibble fed dogs have bacteria in their stools too. It's POOP for crying out loud!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

schism said:


> The thing is- a dog steps into its crap and then into the house and tracks it all over your beautiful hardwood flooring. It may not be visible to the naked eye but if you have children or someone that is on the floor quite frequently there would be a higher incidence of illness, I'm sure of it.
> I feed raw on occasion and I simply do not become complacent. I am very aware of the dangers and will not be lead into the "there really nothing to concern yourself with, just feed a raw bone on the couch" type of ideology. No one should, just because so and so said it was ok OR "I didn't get sick the other times I did it".


What are you so worried about? My dogs eat in a specific place but drag their bones for recreational chewing all over the house, I've not once had my carpets professionally cleaned in over 4 years of feeding raw to the dogs. I can count 1 time that I've had flu like systems in that time. People have their own immune system and if your a sickly being then you will catch many things just from being out there but you cannot blame it on raw feeding and it's bacteria


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

You seem to be worries for the sake of worrying.

My two will eat where they want including bones on the sofa, me and the OH have never been ill nor have any guests. They clean up after themselves, and i clean the house just the same as anyone else.

Oh and no i don't clean the house just 'cos someone else is coming to ours


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

What is the percentage of people who come to DFC intent on stirring the raw pot? Username schism is a big hint.
Schism - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I honestly do not care. I guess you would be appalled that MY diet consists of raw meat to! Guess what i've not died yet.......


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

BeagleCountry said:


> What is the percentage of people who come to DFC intent on stirring the raw pot? Username schism is a big hint.
> Schism - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


You are so good at picking out the "bad seeds" Could it be the same one who has come 3 different times recently with different user names? Hmmmmm


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

guess what NO i'm not, and have never been tested since i started this diet 11 years ago when i was 12..............go figure


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

My dogs eat on the carpet, rugs, their blankets, beds, the kitchen floor, they sleep on the bed with us. I don't care if they lick my face but I'd rather not make out. My cat and ferrets eat raw and they drag food all over their living areas. I have reptiles. I breed mice. I chop up deer carcasses in my kitchen. I like my beef rare. I stick my bare hands into my saltwater tanks. I don't live in a tub of bleach or antibacterial soap and the only times I've been puking sick in more years than I can remember were due to migraines or booze.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

schism said:


> Well good luck with that. I suppose you are saying this for shock value but it just isn't working. Many people eat raw- good for you *said in Peter griffins voice*. Different strokes for different folks
> I've stated my opinion on this thread efficiently and now I am finished with it as it gets more offensive as I continue posting. :usa2:


no shock value it's been said MANY times on here........

Haha whatever the american flag doesn't really count for me........ 

Your opinion is IMO pathetic and out for causing trouble


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

schism said:


> I'm not at all causing trouble I just can't wrap my brain around the idea of living in squalor.


haha you've clearly not seen my house in the raw feeding picture thread then, shame you live in your conceited little world there.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I took a class in microbiology in college. Some really scary stuff I learned! While humans can adapt and grow immune to some things, salmonella and e. Coli are not one of them.
If you get sick with these things, I don't think its like the flu. More like horrible food poisoning (vomitting, diarrhea, etc.) I don't think you can get a 'little' sick from such serious bacteria.
People have died from these kinds of bacteria. 
I am not trying to point anyone out, please understand. Many new raw feeders read threads like this and I want to make a point that raw foods are not harmless. Everything raw food touches has the possibilty to be contaminated with bacteria. 
You should clean what raw food touches. You may have never gotten sick but that does not mean you are immune.
Not trying to scare anyone. Just use common cleaning practices.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

We use the same food handling practices for the dogs raw meat as we do for people. 
My point is: Poop is poop is poop, and I don't think the crap of a raw fed dog is something to get your panties in a twist over. Kibble fed dogs poop, too. And it's bigger, nastier, and smellier so the article is pretty pointless because it applies to ALL dog, no matter their diet.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> You are so good at picking out the "bad seeds" Could it be the same one who has come 3 different times recently with different user names? Hmmmmm


Gosh, thanks! Unlike last time when I was 99.9% sure yesterday it was 80%. The percentage has increased steadily today. I have never sent a PM but attempted to contact DaneMama. She either got one, two or no messages from me. Then, I realized she was off duty. Hopefully, she can check on it when she returns. What a welcome back - not. If it cannot be proven or I am wrong an apology will be made.

This person is obviously intelligent and has the potential to be a positive contributing member. It is sad that the positive aspect does not align with her intent.

Starting the middle of next week I may not have reliable online access for 2 weeks to a month. Anyone who is inclined please feel free to self-appoint as a Watcher of the Pot Stirrers. 

Gotta go feed some hungry hounds.


----------

